# DIY simple and cheap appearance mods



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice man good looking cruze right there. Ive done some of the less expensive mods on the "HOW TO" section of the forum. Just yesterday i heated up the garage and took off the dealership sticker, debadged the cruze eco from the trunk lid, put my matte black over lays on the bowties (front/back)- tonight im going to do the over lays on the marker lights. I also took out the intake resinator (listed in the how to section). Oh and i bought a K&N drop in filter for my stock intake box (like 35$ on amazon- and much better then the stock paper filters). Are the tail light tints you bought pre cut? im looking into doing this as well being that the weather this weekend is supposed to be upwards of 60F. if you do a search on the forum for amp/sub installs with stock head unit there are a few good write ups. doesnt seem to hard todo at all. Im a novice guy when it comes to this and this forum has been a load of help. If you have any questions i may be able to help you out- but definately someone will be able to help you pretty much regardless of what it is. i also did a LED strip called "lightning eyes" off of carid.com and it was a very easy install and they look crazy good. (30$)


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

here are some of the links for quick reference... 

intake bypass : http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/5479-how-bypass-intake-resonator.html
intake install (injen) : http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/3977-injen-cold-air-intake-install.html -
- like i said i havent done this yet but its a great write up and i plan on doing it in the spring .
fog lights : http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...fog-lights-without-removing-front-bumper.html
-thats without removing bumper, id recommend removing it its not too hard once u do it once its a piece of cake.. (200$ for OEM fogs tho well worth it if you ask me)
sub install : (i just did a search theres too many to list here ) http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/gtsearch.php?q=sub+install+stock+radio&siteurl=www.cruzetalk.com%2Fforum%2F57-how-forum%2F&ref=www.cruzetalk.com%2Fforum%2F&ss=5164j1786578j25
the fog light strip install is here : Fog/Driving light LED light strip Install w/pics (i havent done it yet but want to - says cost him roughly 20 bucks)... sorry AMERICAN USD HAHA
and for rims id check out our vendors section - always support our vendors! GOOD DEALS!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Love what you're planning! The sharkfin is super easy, just twist off the old one and place down the new one. It's probably my favourite visual mod I have.

As for the Sub, I just installed mine the other day, in the process of doing a write up once I clean up the wiring/install a killswitch upfront. (and it's not so windy. I'm also waiting for the weekend!).

I'll send you a link once it's done.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

PlastiDip PlastiDip and more PlastiDip.

Check my album in my profile.

http://www.dipyourcar.com


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Love what you're planning! The sharkfin is super easy, just twist off the old one and place down the new one. It's probably my favourite visual mod I have.
> 
> As for the Sub, I just installed mine the other day, in the process of doing a write up once I clean up the wiring/install a killswitch upfront. (and it's not so windy. I'm also waiting for the weekend!).
> 
> I'll send you a link once it's done.


hey you mind sending that link my way too?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Love what you're planning! The sharkfin is super easy, just twist off the old one and place down the new one. It's probably my favourite visual mod I have.
> 
> As for the Sub, I just installed mine the other day, in the process of doing a write up once I clean up the wiring/install a killswitch upfront. (and it's not so windy. I'm also waiting for the weekend!).
> 
> I'll send you a link once it's done.


Start a thread in the Electronics section for your writeup so we can all see how you did it.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> here are some of the links for quick reference...
> 
> intake bypass : http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/5479-how-bypass-intake-resonator.html
> intake install (injen) : http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/3977-injen-cold-air-intake-install.html -
> ...



thanks for the help
definitely want to look into the lightning eyes and those fog light LED strip
installing the OEM fog light is gonna leave a dent in my wallet =S and i really have no need for fog lights, i just think leds look nice  if i can just install the strip i can avoid all the trouble of fog lights not to mention the cost woot
do u happen to have any pics of how the lightning eyes turned out?
do u also have a pic of those marker light overlays? did u cover it up or form some kind of design?
USD and CDN seem to be almost equal nowadays anyways so i just treat them as being the same =D
still lacking the motivation for subwoofer installation but eventually ill get to it!


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> PlastiDip PlastiDip and more PlastiDip.
> 
> Check my album in my profile.
> 
> ...



avoiding plasti dip because of longetivity, its also harder to grab hold of since its illegal up here =[


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Love what you're planning! The sharkfin is super easy, just twist off the old one and place down the new one. It's probably my favourite visual mod I have.
> 
> As for the Sub, I just installed mine the other day, in the process of doing a write up once I clean up the wiring/install a killswitch upfront. (and it's not so windy. I'm also waiting for the weekend!).
> 
> I'll send you a link once it's done.


looking forward to that!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> Start a thread in the Electronics section for your writeup so we can all see how you did it.


You've got it! It was much easier than I thought.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

MjC said:


> avoiding plasti dip because of longetivity, its also harder to grab hold of since its illegal up here =[


What?! Wow never heard that.
Any reason specifically?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> What?! Wow never heard that.
> Any reason specifically?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


there are some additives in it thats banned in canada so shops like home depot dont stock it anymore


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll send some to ya haha 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

MjC said:


> thanks for the help
> definitely want to look into the lightning eyes and those fog light LED strip
> installing the OEM fog light is gonna leave a dent in my wallet =S and i really have no need for fog lights, i just think leds look nice  if i can just install the strip i can avoid all the trouble of fog lights not to mention the cost woot
> do u happen to have any pics of how the lightning eyes turned out?
> ...


Ill post some pictures soon within the next couple days been crazy busy around here. They turned out awesome tho. Professional. The marker light overlays just make it so its not the amber color (like a smoke or blacked out look is what I have now)


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> Ill post some pictures soon within the next couple days been crazy busy around here. They turned out awesome tho. Professional. The marker light overlays just make it so its not the amber color (like a smoke or blacked out look is what I have now)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


looking forward to those pics
btw the tail light tints are 1 ft x 2 ft not cut so i have to cut them myself, might have enuf left overs to cover the markers =D


----------



## JustBoostin (Aug 3, 2012)

Home hardware here always has plasti-dip lol. Maybe we're special?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

JustBoostin said:


> Home hardware here always has plasti-dip lol. Maybe we're special?



lucky u, plasti dip looks like fun lol


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

MjC said:


> avoiding plasti dip because of longetivity, its also harder to grab hold of since its illegal up here =[


I heard from other members its pretty durable. Illegal? Since when? I saw some @ the Home depot in all different colours couple weeks ago when I was visiting my buddy in KW area. I think I am going to black out the chrome door trim and rear trunk handle with plasti dip in the spring, seen some on here and looks killer.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> I heard from other members its pretty durable. Illegal? Since when? I saw some @ the Home depot in all different colours couple weeks ago when I was visiting my buddy in KW area. I think I am going to black out the chrome door trim and rear trunk handle with plasti dip in the spring, seen some on here and looks killer.


really?!? none in toronto, we've been ripped off :angry:. from what ive read, plasti dip lasts around 6 months, quite a hassle to redo things every half a year for me


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

MjC said:


> really?!? none in toronto, we've been ripped off :angry:. from what ive read, plasti dip lasts around 6 months, quite a hassle to redo things every half a year for me


Who said anything about 6 months :/ lol
Mine has been on for a year. Still looks fine to me haha

Last year 








Couple weeks ago 









Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I've seen cats that have had it over 3 years. Very easy to "freshen" up as well. 

Can you provide a link to your spoiler?


----------



## 12CRUZE1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guys, planning on doing the-badging this weekend along with the injen short ram install just asking for any tips or last minute advice and yes I understand to remove the negative cable to the battery people cant seem to stress that enough.. thanks in advance for any tips you may want to offer.. Paul


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Did all that for no more than $15...


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Plastidip isn't so much illegal, just has different stuff in it to pass laws... And so a can goes from a few dollars in the US to about 20 here! And we don't even get the glossifier!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> View attachment 10014
> View attachment 10015
> 
> 
> Did all that for no more than $15...


looks like u did a really good job with the strips, wish i had alloys to plasti dip =[ btw how many cans did this take?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Plastidip isn't so much illegal, just has different stuff in it to pass laws... And so a can goes from a few dollars in the US to about 20 here! And we don't even get the glossifier!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


did a search on kijiji and found some ppl selling it but yes the prices are def much higher than in usa. lowest ive seen is 12$, seems like vinyl is still a cheaper option


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

alright guys heres an update, went and bought my vinyl 2day 20$ for 2x5 feet, will install this weekend so stay tuned
gonna have about 1x2 left over and thinking about maybe making a transformers logo and sticking it in the middle of the hood
any ideas on this or other things i could do with the extra 1x2
- going to try it out with a black sheet of paper "will post pics of course!"

- tint film still not in booo


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

MjC said:


> looks like u did a really good job with the strips, wish i had alloys to plasti dip =[ btw how many cans did this take?


3-4.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can you provide link to the spoiler?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Mick said:


> Can you provide link to the spoiler?


Painted Trunk rear wing spoiler for CHEVROLET CHEVY CRUZE 1.6T 2009 2010 2011 ,free shipping-in Spoilers from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com


here u r, most likely going to be another month before i actually receive it, will give you guys a review when it gets here


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

i did a horrible job in ms paint but just one of my ideas . yes or no that is the question


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Lol please don't do that to you car,... If you must have the autobot symbol try to incorporate it in the middle of say a fat racing stripe. As a former graphic designer I can tell you it's not that hard. If you want, message me and I can fawk around in photoshop/illustrator for you when I get some down time from work 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

MjC said:


> Painted Trunk rear wing spoiler for CHEVROLET CHEVY CRUZE 1.6T 2009 2010 2011 ,free shipping-in Spoilers from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> here u r, most likely going to be another month before i actually receive it, will give you guys a review when it gets here


Thanks, I'll order mine as soon as you give the okay. 

As far as the autobot goes, in my opinion it looks out of place. If you really wanted some, I'd recommend getting some of these but smaller and putting them behind the front wheel Wells and bottom right corner of the trunk.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-m...m_ciu_pdp_images_0?ie=UTF8&index=0&isremote=0

If you want bigger, use it to replace your Chevy symbol on the trunk.
I'm not fan but in China I saw them everywhere and I liked how it looked.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

MjC said:


> View attachment 10055
> 
> i did a horrible job in ms paint but just one of my ideas . yes or no that is the question


I was thinking about replacing the rear Chevy sign with the limited edition camaro Transformer badges. We have some extra here from when we were upgrading the Camaro's and putting the tranformer packages on them.


----------



## YKNWT (Oct 6, 2012)

MjC said:


> avoiding plasti dip because of longetivity, its also harder to grab hold of since its illegal up here =[


It isn't illegal up here but it is pricey, like $24/can. I bought mine at a Home Hardware


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I personally hate everything transformer related but to each their own. Do what u like after all it's your car. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

sorry for the delay this literally took 3 days
first thing is vinyl is a b**** to work with lol, anything with alot of bends/ curves is torture, if i knew it was going to be this hard i would have went with plasti dip
but here are the results














still waiting for the tint to get here but after i tint those tail lights and side markers gonna be hot =D


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

What % are y tinting ur lights?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> What % are y tinting ur lights?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


bought off ebay, described as light black, no idea what % i just hope its not too dark


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

YKNWT said:


> It isn't illegal up here but it is pricey, like $24/can. I bought mine at a Home Hardware


Check out Performance Improvements. They have it. 
The reason some aren't carrying it anymore is the VOC's. Maybe they are reformulating it so it can be sold in Canada. Home Hardware has it available in their catalog. My wife just ordered some for me through her store.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Love the update!


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Love the update!


thanks!

side note, tint film came in 2day and will be putting these on during the weekend
if this is as bad as vinyl im gonna be in a lot of trouble =[

any1 have tips for installing tint film? mainly how to avoid getting creases and air bubbles


----------



## JustBoostin (Aug 3, 2012)

Do the tails wet. If you think working with vinyl is hard, have fun doing those tails. Especially if you try to do them in one piece around the corner like mine.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

JustBoostin said:


> Do the tails wet. If you think working with vinyl is hard, have fun doing those tails. Especially if you try to do them in one piece around the corner like mine.


definitely gonna try out wet install since dry didnt turn out too good for the vinyl, tail lights need to be perfect


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

MjC said:


> definitely gonna try out wet install since dry didnt turn out too good for the vinyl, tail lights need to be perfect


Are you using a heat gun while applying?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

baby soap n water!!!


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

collins you gotta update your sig picture to SGT! haha MOVE MOVE MOVE:shoot:


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Are you using a heat gun while applying?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


no heat gun but them hair dryers work almost as good =D


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

MjC said:


> no heat gun but them hair dryers work almost as good =D



Just don't tell the wife you're using it! lol If you go to harbor freight a heat gun is relatively cheap as compared to what your wife/gf's hair dryer probably costs.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah i think mine was around $20-30


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Matt585 said:


> collins you gotta update your sig picture to SGT! haha MOVE MOVE MOVE:shoot:


good enough for ya lol

Windows Paint 07'


----------



## CRUZIFIED (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi folks,
Just wanted to add a new point, hope you like it.
I am a new owner of a CRUZE. I ordered a set of vinyl layers, for window tint.
You can order them on AMAZON.com or dirctly from RVINYL.com. You will find so many other things on this web site. Mostly budget friendly.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Just finished up my vinyl don't want to flood the forum more then once w pics : check them out thread is vinyl comes in Monday . Let me know what u think!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

spoiler is here! recieved under 10 days. only complaint is the color is very slightly off, probably not noticable, will post pics after its installed!


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

sadly weather has not allowed me to continue any of my mods =[

I took off my hubcaps today and removed the yellow bowtie
here are pics with and without hubcaps


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Plastidip isn't so much illegal, just has different stuff in it to pass laws... And so a can goes from a few dollars in the US to about 20 here! And we don't even get the glossifier!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App



I am in Barrie and you can get the glossifer here it will cost you 5 bucks more so 25 a can @ Performance Improvements


----------

